# 300 rum 165 grain Barnes TTSX



## deljoshua (Jul 29, 2013)

I’ve got 2 full boxes of 165 grain Barnes TTSX in 300 RUM. I don’t shoot these so it would be great if they can help someone out instead of collecting dust. They run just over $100 per box. $110 for one or $200 for both.


----------



## deljoshua (Jul 29, 2013)

deljoshua said:


> I’ve got 2 full boxes of 180 grain Barnes TTSX in 300 RUM. I don’t shoot these so it would be great if they can help someone out instead of collecting dust. They run just over $100 per box. $110 for one or $200 for both.
> View attachment 149289


For any member of this group I’ll give a better deal. $90 for 1 box or $170 for both. Also open to trades.


----------

